# What oil do you use and why?



## Chris (May 16, 2016)

Just curious what everyone uses for oil and why you chose that brand or weight?


----------



## Rusty (May 16, 2016)

Well, I used Tropartic for years, because when I worked on police cars, they used it and took a beating and it worked good. Can't find it anymore, so I use whatever is on sale.


----------



## ME87 (May 16, 2016)

Brad Penn in the Porsche
It's the only thing I own that tachs to 6K RPM

Valvoline in the Model T's
No real reason other than that's what my engine builder said he's used in his T's for the last many years

Rotella in the Dodge. 
I get a good discount on it and can do an oil change and new Wix Filter for $63 with my business account

Whatever is on special at the time at O-Reilly for the Corolla
Cause I'm cheap and the car doesn't care 

Merle's re-branded Valvoline in anything else. 
Seems to be a good oil and I get a good price on it.


----------



## havasu (May 16, 2016)

Hoppe's or Remington for my guns.


----------



## highup (Jul 23, 2016)

Mobil One synthetic 10/30 in the S-10 and Rotella 20/50 in the '77 Chevy van. Synthetic isn't expensive unless you change it every 3000 miles for some really strange reason. 
At 4,000 or 5,000 miles, just change the filter, add a quart then go another 3 or 4 thousand more before the next oil change.  With today's roller cam engines and  fuel injection, oil doesn't get dirty like the carbureted engines of the old days.


----------



## havasu (Jul 23, 2016)

Welcome aboard Hi!


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2016)

I have learned what my father in law uses for oil, especially in my work vehicles. It's whatever he grabs first. Last week I saw him carrying a gallon of 10-30 out of my shop, I asked him what that was for? He said the dump truck is low. I told him that is is a diesel and like all diesels it takes 15-40 and he knew that. He said well I didn't find any so I was gonna put this in (A couple months ago he did the same thing which made me park it and do an oil change) I walked the ten feet and grabbed one of the many gallons of 15-40 we had and gave it to him. I don't like mixing weights, he figures oil is oil but then again all his vehicles have issues and mine don't.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 15, 2016)

I've ran Shell Rotella 15-40 in my 7.3's and that's all they've ever had. Picked up oil and a filter today, guess I'll go get my hands dirty.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 15, 2016)

I use the cheap stuff in my old '85 work van.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2016)

Nothing wrong with the cheap stuff. I run a lot of Walmart oil in my small equipment. My tractors get John Deere oil because I have an account there and get a decent deal. I run 15-40 also in my boat, the same john deere oil. I run delo 400 in my diesel pickups and my jeeps get whatever is cheap as long as it is 10-40. Wifes car gets whatever the oil change place puts in.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 15, 2016)

Easiest oil change I've ever done is on my F-250 and now the F-350. I do need to grease her though, that will wait till this weekend.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2016)

My easiest was my 06 F250 with the V10, took all of about 3 minutes. Diesels took about 5 minutes.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 15, 2016)

I remember years ago working in a shop. Someone brought a Mustang 2 in for service. Could not figure out how to change the filter. Found a book, it said to remove a motor mount and jack up the engine. Not me.


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2016)

I really don't understand some of these ideas they come up with.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 20, 2017)

I have been using Mobil synthetic 5w-30 Dexos in our 2015 Chevy Sonic .

     The 2006 Buick Lacrosse 3.8l we recently purchased does not seem to call for Dexos spec oil .  I bought 5 - 5 quart jugs of Shell 5W-30 on sale for $ 10 a jug at  Home Depot .  May use it in the Buick .

     Also will use it in the lawn mowers .

     I have bought up a fair supply of the synthetic , may at some point use it in the Buick .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2017)

Do you think there is any real benefit to using synthetic?


----------



## Rusty (Jul 22, 2017)

Chris said:


> Do you think there is any real benefit to using synthetic?



I have wondered that too. I have never used any and only had one engine failure in the last 50 years.


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2017)

My grandfather worked at project and they did a bunch if testing. He has been using Pennzoil for twice as long as I've been alive and never had any issues. His old Chevy has 350k on it and still purrs like a kitten. He says that the oil is good for much longer than they even ask you to change it. Most important thing is to keep oil in the motor.

I have never had a failure due to oil. Mine is usually because of my own stupidity or lack of fixing a small problem which then gets big.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 23, 2017)

Chris said:


> Do you think there is any real benefit to using synthetic?



     Well , the Sonic requires Dexos specification oil .  Supposedly to maintain the warranty .

     This turns out to be either synthetic blend or full synthetic .  I have opted for full synthetic .

     I see no disadvantage to using synthetic oil , other than cost .  Which is not prohibitive if you DIY oil / filter & catch it on sale .

     It does get pricey at the quick change places !   :-(

     There are a lot of claimed advantages .  I can not say if they are true or not .

     But frequent oil / filter changes with high quality oil / filter is pretty cheap insurance .

Wyr
God bless


----------



## Rusty (Jul 23, 2017)

WyrTwister said:


> Well , the Sonic requires Dexos specification oil .  Supposedly to maintain the warranty .
> 
> This turns out to be either synthetic blend or full synthetic .  I have opted for full synthetic .
> 
> ...



What do you do with the used oil? Around here I have to pay someone to take it. Kills any savings from changing my own.


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2017)

I wish I could spread mine on my dirt driveway. Keep the dust down. Oil came from the earth but please never try and put it back.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 24, 2017)

There are numerous places I can take it to , free .  I suspect there is probably a secondary market for it .  Maybe making bio-diesel ?  Seems like I remember seeing paving contractors spraying some sort of " oil looking liquid " as part of the paving process ?

     Might check & see if there is really a secondary market in your area ?  Also do a google search for used oil .

Best of luck !    

Wyr
God bless


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 24, 2017)

Chris said:


> I wish I could spread mine on my dirt driveway. Keep the dust down. Oil came from the earth but please never try and put it back.



     We lived on a farm ( rented ) until I was in the 5th grade .  The farm had oil wells on it .  The oil company would spread waste oil on the dirt roads .  

     I suppose the volatiles would evaporate off leaving behind what , when mixed with dirt & baked in the summer sun , eventually became kind of like asphalt . 

     Not bad roads for farm implements & tractors .  Or slow moving vehicles .

     I have seen paving contractors spraying something like oil , as part of the paving process .  Might check it out .  Might be , you could legally use it for that ?

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2017)

Tgere is nothing wrong with outing oil on the ground. It's the same thing as you can pour as much concrete on the ground to build a driveway but against the law to rinse out the concrete chute into the dirt. Check asphalt is mostly oil.

Here we have a so called environmentally friendly oil we can use.


----------

